# Nervous about starting college again



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

College starts up again on the 2nd of Feb, and I'm already getting nervous about it. I had almost a 2 week break between my last class and the start of new classes, but that window of relaxation is disappearing.

I didn't make one single friend during my last class, and I'm afraid that I'll (once again) be percieved as the weird loner on campus who has no friends. I'm going to try to join a few student organizations, but I'm nervous about doing that, too. I already feel like I'm different and stand out, and to put myself in the position to be ridiculed doesn't make me feel any better. 

Just had to rant. Sorry. :rain:


----------

